# Party Boat in Pensacola?



## YakAttack

Iam looking to take my 7 yr old daughter offshore fishing for the first time this weekend. We'll be staying in Perdido. I called Zeke's and they said the Zeke's Lady hasn't been out in over a month due to lack of people. Is there another party boat in the Pensacola area I could look into? I'm looking for maybe a 6 hour trip, not too much $$, just something where she can have some fun and catch some fish.
Thanks!


----------



## reelthrill

Have you tried Jerry Andrews with the Entertainer.


----------



## rauber

hey john,

i dont know if its too far but the olin marler boats in destin run party boats trips every once in a while. you could call them and ask. i did a trip in end of august onboard of the Gulf breeze and had a great time catching rock salmons.... so just give them a call and tell em fergy said hi. Dont forget to bring your jigging rod.

*850.837.7095*



*fergy*


----------



## YakAttack

Fergie,
Thanks for the reply, but Destin's a bit farther than I was wanting to go.
I am definitely ready to try jigging again. I've stocked up on jigs!
I left a message for Jerry on the Entertainer.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## P-cola_Native

The Chulamar is the only licensed head boat in P'cola, and since Skip Mason isn't running it anymore I wouldn't go anywhere near it. P'cola beach marina might be able to put together a few walk-on's this time of year, but it will be slim pickings.


----------



## sniper

I saw Zeke's Lady out on Saturday fishing. It wasnt a full boat but they were about 30 miles out pulling up mingos when I saw them.


----------



## YakAttack

Sniper- You're right,they said that Zeke's Lady has been going out on private charters, but they haven't had enough walk-ons to take it outwhen it wasn't chartered.


----------

